# Purchased My First 223



## Elkoholic87 (Oct 20, 2015)

Well, I did it! I ordered myself a Savage Axis 223 SS. It should arrive next week and I can't wait! I'll get it sighted in and it will be ready to slay some yotes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats ! Did you buy the package with scope or are you adding one ?


----------



## Elkoholic87 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a scope on my 30.06 that I'm going to put on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats I am sure you will be happy with the .223.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats... Savage is a great rifle.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the new rifle, be careful using Hornady V-Max bullets if you plan on keeping pelts


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats,cant go wrong with a savage

when it comes to .223 im an AR guy,mostly cause obummer dont want me to have them :thumbsup:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on your new shooter!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great addition.


----------



## Elkoholic87 (Oct 20, 2015)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> congrats,cant go wrong with a savage
> 
> when it comes to .223 im an AR guy,mostly cause obummer dont want me to have them :thumbsup:


An AR build will be my next purchase. I'm looking forward to that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkoholic87 (Oct 20, 2015)

Short223 said:


> Pics!


It's on order. It will arrive next week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats ! Smart buy. So if you take the scope off the 06. What are you gonna put on it. ?


----------



## Elkoholic87 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm probably going to sell the .06. I'm mainly an archery hunter and just don't use it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

